# Ribbing on a Chunky Machine



## Moira Palmer (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm enjoying using my recently purchased chunky KM and ribber but I'm struggling to get ribs tight enough when knitting with DK yarn.
The DK yarn I'm using knits great stocking stitch on T1.. but at such a low tension I can't reduce the tension 2 or 3 numbers for the rib. 
I've tried knitting'double rib' (using every needle) at the lowest possible tension but the rib is still very loose.
I had thought of knitting the ribs on my standard gauge either first of added later.
What do other chunky users do?
Moira


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

DK is very light for the bulky machine. I have knit the rib on the std machine and attached it to the chunky knit, after failed/limp attempts on the chunky machine for the ribbing. It was the perect solution and looked great.


----------



## Moira Palmer (Mar 7, 2012)

KateWood said:


> DK is very light for the bulky machine. I have knit the rib on the std machine and attached it to the chunky knit, after failed/limp attempts on the chunky machine for the ribbing. It was the perect solution and looked great.


Thanks Kate - I thought that might work but I thought I'd check with the 'experts' first! Moira


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

mpalmer said:


> I'm enjoying using my recently purchased chunky KM and ribber but I'm struggling to get ribs tight enough when knitting with DK yarn.
> The DK yarn I'm using knits great stocking stitch on T1.. but at such a low tension I can't reduce the tension 2 or 3 numbers for the rib.
> I've tried knitting'double rib' (using every needle) at the lowest possible tension but the rib is still very loose.
> I had thought of knitting the ribs on my standard gauge either first of added later.
> ...


I am using tension 3 on my chunky for DK. However, I have only knit baby stuff so far where ribs don't need to be too tight anyway


----------



## maggieandrews (Jan 21, 2013)

I have just finished my first garment on a new-to-me Brother 260.

I have used DK and was very disappointed with the welts.

I tried many different cast ons and for me the best is as follows.

Work the zig zag row at garment main tension plus one whole number.
Do not work any circular rows.

Work the rib at the lowest you can go. Remember that there are more 'dots' below the 0 on the tension dial of the main bed, and use the star on the ribber bed.

After the rib just finish the piece as normal.

When you take it off the machine there will be loops along the edge. 
Using a latch tool and starting opposite the cast on end, just pull one loop through another all along the edge.
Pull cast on end through.

Here is a photo of this edge.

Maggie Andrews Harlow Essex England.


----------



## JackieOlson (Jul 14, 2011)

I did not know you could omit the circular row. Your sample shows that it could work. I will try it to see if I can use it for my next project. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## maggieandrews (Jan 21, 2013)

The circular rows just knit on half the stitches at a time, one bed at a time, to try and pull in the edge.

This no circular rows method is also used to make a frilly edge. 
With main yarn just crochet two stitches in every loop.

This makes a super frill on full needle rib. With main yarn just crochet one stitch in every loop with a slightly larger hook than you would normally use for the yarn thickness.

Child's strawberry cardigan with frilly edge.

Maggie Andrews Harlow Essex England.


----------



## rosalind_92505 (Mar 29, 2013)

I have used this cast-on with my bulky and get good results:
crochet cast-on on the main bed. knit one row. transfer the stitches that you want to rib to the ribber. hang ribber cast-on comb and knit your ribbing. 
Good luck


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

Thanks for that, i have a bulky and i never liked the ribs.
Maggie thanks , i hope you join in with us we need help, i bought a couple of your patterns, still have not got around to using them. (health problems). i also have this one


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Maggie, is that publication the one with all the patterns from card 3?


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

actually i dont know?
I never used it but loved the colors.

.


:lol:


----------



## maggieandrews (Jan 21, 2013)

Hello

No it is not the card 3 book. That was by Kate Armitage and used knitmaster card 3.

This is all based on a pattern/card of my own invention for a sweater for machine Knitting Monthly.

Then I tried it on all the stitch types and techniques and produced all the patterns shown on the cover, and many more variations shown inside

There are instructions for over 170 different patterns illustrated in full colour.

If you want more information just send me a PM.

Maggie Andrews Harlow Essex England


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Here's a youtube video, scroll down for the broken toe cast on. that will also solve this issue very nicely;
http://diananatters.blogspot.com/2009/09/ribber-lessons-so-far.html


----------



## maggieandrews (Jan 21, 2013)

Here is a picture of my try at broken toe cast on.

I was disappointed with the baggy edge.

Maggie Andrews. Harlow. Essex. England


----------



## Moira Palmer (Mar 7, 2012)

Thank you everyone for all your imput into this problem.
I hope to do some DK knitting on my chunky shortly so I'll put some of your ideas to the test and see what happens. Moira


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

If you are at T1 on a chunky machine and want a firmer rib, I would make my rib on the standard gauge machine T8 or 9. Then transfer to the chunky.


----------

